# Glow sticks



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Walmart has bags of 10 for 2.97 in Halloween section. Just thought I would mention it.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks..


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Assorted colors


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet thanks for the heads up


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Yea those will probably crack at 100' just FYI. Makes a nice colorful tie-dyed mess all over the boat when you check baits so enjoy


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

team_A_II said:


> Yea those will probably crack at 100' just FYI. Makes a nice colorful tie-dyed mess all over the boat when you check baits so enjoy


Sounds like the voice of experience. 

If you just use the little cheapies to mark your balloons at night, that doesnt happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Eastern Tackle said:


> Walmart has bags of 10 for 2.97 in Halloween section. Just thought I would mention it.


:thumbsup: Thank you :yes: I am going to catch me some spooky fish with them bad boys. :thumbup: glad I will be less then 50 feet. SWEET thank you all for the infomation.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

We are going to use them for jug fishing at the lake too. Should be blast.

For my down lines I have good LP lights. But I will still use these to mark my balloons.


----------

